# The very late arrival of my gorgeous Toby



## sam's mum

My little man is finally here, 2 weeks late but he was more than worth the wait :cloud9:

I went into the hospital at 9.30am on Friday 25th, and they put me on the CTG monitor for 20 minutes before giving me the propess (like prostin gel but a 10mg slow release dose thats supposedly very effective and starts labour off more gently than the gel), then back on the CTG for an hour. They then suggested that we went out for a walk, so we spent ages walking around the hospital grounds and went to get some food. By 3pm the propess had fallen out. I called the midwife to tell her, assuming that theyd just put another one in, but they said that there was nothing else that they could do and I would have to wait 24 hours and be reassessed then (which would have been the case if it had stayed in). So basically theyd done nothing and I was stuck in hospital for no reason. Luckily they changed their minds having spoken to a doctor, and as it had only been in for a couple of hours they decided that they would wait until 9pm and give me a dose of prostin gel instead. They put me back on the CTG at 8.30, gave me the gel at 9.10 and monitored baby again for an hour. By the time they put my gel in my cervix had moved forwards and I was 2-2.5cm dilated, so at least something was happening! I was told to go to sleep at that I would be assessed again at 3am, and that they would give me more gel then if I needed it.

I woke up at 4.30 am and nobody had been to see me, but the midwife said that they had decided to leave me until the morning. I was having some slight pains which I didnt really think anything of, but by 5.30am my contractions were 5 minutes apart, over a minute long and very painful! I asked the midwife about Mark coming in and she just said hed have to wait until visiting hours at 9! By 6.20 I was on the gas and air and had my tens machine on, and they were waiting for a bed for me in delivery and I told Mark to meet me there at 6.30. I was so glad I was off the ward as it was so hard just having to lie there quietly in the middle of the night because there were people sleeping all around me! This was nothing like my labour with Sam - I wasnt expecting to go from nothing to long, painful contractions quite so fast. When Mark arrived I half jokingly asked the midwives about getting an epidural - I think they thought I was joking too, and looked at me as if I was insane after going through 49 hours of labour with Sam without one. They changed shifts and the new midwives said theyd have a listen to baby just to check he was ok. Just before 8am they put the monitor on my belly and heard nothing started moving it around trying to pick up something and I could see they were panicking but trying to look like nothing was wrong so I wouldnt panic. Then they buzzed for help and someone else rushed in - they told them they were having problems finding the fetal heartbeat and suddenly everyone was rushing around me and didnt seem so calm any more they broke my waters to try and put a clip on the babys head, which seemed to take forever - they could reach it but couldnt get the clip on. Then the monitor picked something up. The whole thing was probably over in a couple of minutes but they seemed like the longest 2 minutes of my life. I have never been so relieved :cry:

Breaking my waters made the contractions suddenly even more intense and the new midwives said that as I was only 4-5cm dilated it might be a good idea to have an epiduralwhich I was more than happy with! The anaesthetist was in surgery (they are only on call at the weekends) so I had to wait for him to come out, and the whole process of putting it in seemed to take ages but I didnt really care. At this point I was just so happy that my little man was ok - they decided to leave the CTG on until he was born, which was really reassuring, and because theyd broken my waters I knew that they were clear. The anaesthetist went back to theatre and I started wondering how long it took for anything to happen it hadnt worked at all, and theyd taken my tens machine off so theyd just made the pain so much worse! He eventually came back at about 11, took it out and did it again and it was heaven! I actually smiled for the rest of my labour! I could still feel enough to push and started at 12.55pm, his head was out at 1.07 and Toby was born at 1.08pm. He is perfect. The midwife rubbed his chest to get him breathing properly (even though he seemed fine) and put him on my chest. He just lay there looking up at me with the most gorgeous eyes - he looked just like Sam. He weighed 4.04 kg (8lb 14.5oz) - just slightly heavier than Sam who was 8lb 13oz.

I couldnt be happier :cloud9:

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk217/lynnmarkandsam/Toby%20Sept%2009/IMG_7544.jpg

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk217/lynnmarkandsam/Toby%20Sept%2009/IMG_7532.jpg


----------



## Hevz

Awwwwwwwwww congratulations babe....he's beautiful. How are you?:hugs:


Great name too:winkwink:


----------



## Serene123

Well done hun, he's beautiful!! x


----------



## Sophie1205

OMG congratsssssss!!!!!!!!! he is gorgeous hun, well done!!!! xxxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Aawwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! congratulations sweetheart!! x x x


----------



## Vickie

he's gorgeous! Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## sam's mum

Hevz said:


> Awwwwwwwwww congratulations babe....he's beautiful. How are you?:hugs:
> 
> 
> Great name too:winkwink:

I'm great thanks :D ...was thinking of your Toby when we were talking about names the night before he was born (and still trying to decide :lol:)

So nice to have my whole little family at home together! x


----------



## isil

so gorgeous! Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Laura--x

Hes so so so gorgeous hun! You done an amazing job hun xx


----------



## LaDY

:hugs: im so happy for you Lynn...congratulations!!...iv just come back from work and logged on here to see if you had done a birth story...you must be so proud :hugs: 

Love to you all :hugs: xx


----------



## luckyme225

Congratulations, he is a cutie.


----------



## sing&lt;3

Awww congratulations! He's so adorable, and that yawning pic is fantastic :)


----------



## missjess

Congrats hun!!! He looks so much like Sam, wow!!! Epidural is great, isn't it? :thumbup:

So happy for you!!!! How's everyone doing? Sam likes his new gorgeous baby brother? aww xx:cloud9:


----------



## sam's mum

missjess said:


> Congrats hun!!! He looks so much like Sam, wow!!! Epidural is great, isn't it? :thumbup:
> 
> So happy for you!!!! How's everyone doing? Sam likes his new gorgeous baby brother? aww xx:cloud9:

The epidural was awesome :lol: ...poor Mark doesn't even get a week where I'm saying I may not want more kids...I'd do it again this second :rofl: We're great thanks!! Sam seems far more interested in his little brother today - he keeps saying 'oh dear' when he cries :lol: When we took the photos in the hospital yesterday he was too excited about his Peppa Pig sticker book to notice Toby! It was nearly bedtime and he'd fallen asleep in the car on the way to see us though, so I don't think he really knew what was happening! x


----------



## missjess

sam's mum said:


> missjess said:
> 
> 
> Congrats hun!!! He looks so much like Sam, wow!!! Epidural is great, isn't it? :thumbup:
> 
> So happy for you!!!! How's everyone doing? Sam likes his new gorgeous baby brother? aww xx:cloud9:
> 
> The epidural was awesome :lol: ...poor Mark doesn't even get a week where I'm saying I may not want more kids...I'd do it again this second :rofl: We're great thanks!! Sam seems far more interested in his little brother today - he keeps saying *'oh dear' when he cries* :lol: When we took the photos in the hospital yesterday he was too excited about his Peppa Pig sticker book to notice Toby! It was nearly bedtime and he'd fallen asleep in the car on the way to see us though, so I don't think he really knew what was happening! xClick to expand...

:lol: Aww he's adorable. Congrats again! When I come to the UK we'll have to arrange another little get together if you have some time! I'd love to meet him and see you and Sam again !! :hugs: This time, the boys could properly play together and keep busy! hehe


----------



## butterflies

He is simply gorgeous, :cloud9: I am so happy for you Lynn!!! All this waiting and finally he is here! :cloud9:


----------



## Abblebubba

Congratulations hun hes a true beauty!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

he's gorgeous!! well done x


----------



## sam's mum

missjess said:


> sam's mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missjess said:
> 
> 
> Congrats hun!!! He looks so much like Sam, wow!!! Epidural is great, isn't it? :thumbup:
> 
> So happy for you!!!! How's everyone doing? Sam likes his new gorgeous baby brother? aww xx:cloud9:
> 
> The epidural was awesome :lol: ...poor Mark doesn't even get a week where I'm saying I may not want more kids...I'd do it again this second :rofl: We're great thanks!! Sam seems far more interested in his little brother today - he keeps saying *'oh dear' when he cries* :lol: When we took the photos in the hospital yesterday he was too excited about his Peppa Pig sticker book to notice Toby! It was nearly bedtime and he'd fallen asleep in the car on the way to see us though, so I don't think he really knew what was happening! xClick to expand...
> 
> :lol: Aww he's adorable. Congrats again! When I come to the UK we'll have to arrange another little get together if you have some time! I'd love to meet him and see you and Sam again !! :hugs: This time, the boys could properly play together and keep busy! heheClick to expand...

We'd all love that :wohoo:

When are you coming over? x


----------



## missjess

sam's mum said:


> We'd all love that :wohoo:
> 
> When are you coming over? x

Not sure yet, we were meant to go at this time of the year, but my husband's job is always full of bad surprises, so we haven't been able to book anything yet. I will def let you know, but it will be before Xmas! 

xx


----------



## broodylocket

aww hes gorgeous


----------



## sam's mum

missjess said:


> sam's mum said:
> 
> 
> We'd all love that :wohoo:
> 
> When are you coming over? x
> 
> Not sure yet, we were meant to go at this time of the year, but my husband's job is always full of bad surprises, so we haven't been able to book anything yet. I will def let you know, but it will be before Xmas!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Can't wait :yipee: x


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww he is adorable, congrats!!


----------



## nessajane

Awww hunni he is perfect :cloud9: Congratulations!!!! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

congratulations, hes absolutely gorgeous xxx


----------



## babezone

aww congrats hun. i so no what u had to go thru with the having bad pains and having to be on the ward WITHOUT ya partner that sucked ass imo i was in such bad pain at 9-10 at night and they made oh go home i was in a state. ....but hes gorgeous hunni well done xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Congratulations hun :hugs: Well done you :D


----------



## Fern.x

congrats hun hes beautiful x


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats, he's gorgeous x


----------



## sam's mum

babezone said:


> aww congrats hun. i so no what u had to go thru with the having bad pains and having to be on the ward WITHOUT ya partner that sucked ass imo i was in such bad pain at 9-10 at night and they made oh go home i was in a state. ....but hes gorgeous hunni well done xxxxxxxxxxxx

That would have been even worse if they'd made him leave while I was in pain! Must have been awful for you! At least when Mark left I was still sitting there with nothing happening. And thank you! x x x x


----------



## lou1979

awwwwwwwwwwww he is beautiful huni xxx

congrats xxx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Awwww he is gorgeous, congratulations to you and your family :) xx


----------



## Jkelmum

congrats xx


----------



## shampain

Beautiful hun hes totally gorgeous.......huge congrats xxx


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats hun!!! Finally he's here, and he was well worth the wait - hes perfect!!! So happy for you!!! xxx


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Congrats!!!! Toby is so so so handsom... :hugs:


----------



## mrscookie

Oh wow congratulations!! He is gorgeous! So handsome
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tezzy

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

He's gorgeous congrats xx


----------



## BurtonBaby

He is gorgeous hun!! Congrats! It sounds like it got pretty scary, thankfully everything went well. Enjoy having him at home now. :baby:


----------



## Tilly

Awwww, he's adorable.. not much difference in birth weight from Mia :)

Congratulations to you all and hopefully we can arrange a time for the little ones to play together soon :)


----------



## sam's mum

Tilly said:


> Awwww, he's adorable.. not much difference in birth weight from Mia :)
> 
> Congratulations to you all and hopefully we can arrange a time for the little ones to play together soon :)

I'd love that! Can't believe they ended up being born over a week apart :lol: ...I thought we'd be a couple of days behind you at the most! x


----------



## Linzi

congrats he's beautiful, hope Sam is enjoying being a big brother. 

xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Congratulations Hun, hes beautiful! xxx


----------



## first alien

congratulations. he's gorgeous. xx


----------



## xCorkettex

Awww he is absolutely perfect.
He makes me want another boy (im usually poring over the girly pictures lol).
What a brilliant pair of boys you have, your one lucky lady x


----------



## orange-sox

Congratulations sweetie, he is gorgeous :D


----------



## Sparkledust09

He is beautiful. Congratulations xxx


----------



## sarah0108

woo same weight as my LO!

HUGGEE congrats hun!! he looks gorgeous x


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations!! He's such a cutie!!


----------



## marley2580

Big congrats, he's lovely


----------



## Drazic<3

Well done hun, he is adorable! Congratulations
-x-


----------



## Justme

Congratulations hun,Toby is gorgeous.Hope you are both settled back home and Sam is enjoying being a big brother x x


----------



## DiddyDons

Where have I been? I didnt even know :rofl: Congrats hun, so happy for you. Hes gorgeous just like his big brother. x x x


----------



## princess_bump

huge huge congratulations honey, toby is utterly gorgeous! well done you x x


----------



## mrsraggle

Gorgeous little boy!


----------



## Pinkgirl

congrats he is gorgeous xx


----------



## brownhairedmom

GORGEOUS!!! He is absolutely perfect Lynn! And I love his name!! Sam & Toby sounds perfect together!!


----------



## Rachiebaby24

well done!!! LOVE the name!!!


----------



## babytots

aww hes gorgeous hunni congratulations!!!! x


----------



## MrsJD

Oh Mrs just back from my holiday and missed all this :(

Congratulations on the birth of your gorgeous new addition :)

XXXX


----------



## ThatGirl

so cute


----------



## Deise

OMG, OMG! Congrats to the green clan!!! Hes perfect!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Many congratulations - both your sons are totally gorgeous.
well done xx


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats he's gorgeous...

Propress worked well for me, but think it stays in depending on the skill of the midwife!

xx


----------



## Pippin

Awwwww MASSIVE congratulation hon :hugs: Toby was one of our names too, great minds think a like hey. x


----------



## sam's mum

Pippin said:


> Awwwww MASSIVE congratulation hon :hugs: Toby was one of our names too, great minds think a like hey. x

You've got great taste :D x


----------



## pinkmummy

Well done hun, hope your feeling ok :) He is beautiful xx


----------



## Emsy26

Massive Congrats hun xox

He is gorgeous, with a lovely name too xxx


----------



## Christine33

congrats hun. he is gorgeous. i am so happy for all of you! two gorgeous boys you have now!:happydance:


----------



## massacubano

congrats :)


----------



## clairebear

He is GORGEOUS!!!! x Congrats x x x x


----------

